# 4x4 Blindfolded tutorial



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi guys,

There has been a thread about solving big cubes blindfolded tutorial, but it never really came off the ground. So I just figured I'd make a tutorial myself.

Just explained the general concept. This tutorial is for the 4x4, but if you understand the concept, and you can use it, this method is possible for every big cube.

The 4x4 Blindfolded Tutorial


Contents:

1. Introduction
2. Memorization And Notation
3. Working Order
4. Memorization
5. Donning the Blindfold
6. Solving
7. Example Solves
---------------
1. Introduction

This tutorial will teach you how to solve the 4x4 cube blindfolded. 
If you understand the concept of this tutorial, you will be able to use this method for every big cube blindfolded.
You will need a specific color scheme for solving the 4x4 cube blindfolded. If you do not know your color scheme,
learn it. The color scheme I use is Black on top, Green in front, Orange at the left, Red at the right, Blue in the back
and Yellow on the bottom.
-----------------------------
2. Memorization and Notation

The notation of pieces will be expressed in 3 letters, corresponding with the layers that the piece is in.
Outer layers will be expressed with capital letters, while inner layers will be expressed with small letters.

The notation of center pieces will always consist of one capital letter and two small letters.
Example: The U center piece that is in the b and r slice will be called "Ubr" or "Urb".

The notation of edge pieces will always consist of two capital letters and one small letter.
Example: The RU edge piece that is in the f slice will be called "URf" or RUf".

The notation of corner pieces will always consist of three capital letters.
Example: The corner that is in the RDF spot will be called "RDF" or any other combination of those three letters.
Later on, when we will work with stickers, instead of pieces, the first letter in the combination will be the sticker
that we are talking about.

Everyone should have their own method for memorization, what suits them best. Personally I use letterpairs.
I connect every piece to a letter, I pair 2 letters up in my memory and then I try to make up a with which 
I can memorize those 2 letters. At the end of the memorization, I should have 25-30 words, with which I can make a story. 
This story I remember, and upon recalling the story, I can find the letters in my memory.
-----------------
3. Working Order 

Memorize corners
Memorize edges
Memorize centers
Don blindfold
Solve centers
Solve edges
Solve corners
---------------
4. Memorization

First we inspect and remember the cube. Note that, because the 4x4x4 has no fixed center pieces, before memorizing
you can do any cube rotation you'd like, to solve as many pieces as possible, so you will memorize as few as possible.
----------------------
4.1 Memorizing Corners

Your buffer is ULB. Look where the piece in ULB has to go to. Look where the piece in that position has to go to.
Keep memorizing this way, if you see that the buffer position is already solved, go to a random unsolved position on the
cube, that you haven't memorized yet, then keep memorizing. When you think you have memorized all unsolved corner pieces,
you can check by adding the number of unsolved corner pieces to the number of cycles, and then subtracting 2. If you
have memorized an odd number of corners you have parity, to which I'll come back later. 
--------------------
4.2 Memorizing Edges

What I will be teaching you is called the r2 method. Our buffer is DFr and we will be shooting to UBr with the algorithm "r2".
Memorizing the edges is very simple. Look what piece is in DFr, then look what piece is in the place where the piece in DFr
has to go to. Then look where the next piece has to go to. Go on with that. When you find that the buffer position is solved,
choose a random position on the cube and go on with the cycle. When you think that you have memorized all unsolved edge 
pieces, you can check by adding the number of unsolved edge pieces to the number of cycles, and then subtracting 2. If you 
have memorized an odd number of edges you have parity, to which I'll come back later.
-----------------------
4.3 Memorizing Centers 

The centers are the hardest part of solving the big cubes blindfolded. The memorization is also harder, 
but not as hard as solving. I recommend that you already have an idea of commutators and their working.
Our buffer is Urb. Memorize in the same way as the edges and corners, but every face has 4 center pieces,
for now numbered as follows:

________________
| | |
| | |
| 1 | 2 |
| | |
|_______|_______|
| | |
| | |
| 3 | 4 |
| | |
|_______|_______|

The orientation of that quadrant is totally up to you, except for the U face. Number 2 is always the buffer position,
so Urb. We are always going to shoot to the lowest unsolved number in the quadrant of a face. Even if the buffer is
"solved" we always shoot to another position in the U-face (even if the number we're shooting to is 3 or 4).
Only if all centers on U are solved, we start a new cycle by shooting to another face.

If we obey these two rules, the center memorization should be easy after a few tries.
------------------------
5. Donning the Blindfold

Don the blindfold.
----------
6. Solving
-----------------------
6.1 Solving the Centers

This is the hardest part of the entire solve. That is because there are no algorithms. You have to make up commutators
yourself during the solve. This is done by using this step system:

1. Do a setup move, to get two center pieces in the same layer, preferably on U.(A) We are going to call these pieces
the dominant pieces. The layer in which those pieces are is the dominant layer. The third piece will be called 
the loose piece. After the setup the loose piece may not be opposite to the dominant layer. 
2. Solve the loose piece without changing the U-layer.(B)
3. Move the dominant layer to get the other dominant piece in the same spot as the first one.(C)
4. Reverse algorithm B.(B')
5. Reverse the move you did to the dominant layer.(C')
6. Undo the setup move 1.(A')

But this is just how I do it. If you have a good idea of commutators, and you can create them during the solve,
don't follow this, but do it your own way.

Now your algorithm should have the form A B C B' C' A' or A C B C' B' A'

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Another method is the U2 method. Here we do a setup that does nothing to the U-layer except for setting up the piece
you want to shoot to into Ulf, then U2, then reversing that setup move. This is a much easier method, but it is
also slower. This is a good method to start with.

Here, you should always keep track of how many times you have done U2. If you have done an odd number of U2s and you have
to shoot to a piece in the U-layer, you should shoot to the diagonally opposite.
This can be done by these algorithms:

Ulb: r' u r U r' u' r U r' u r U2 r' u' r U2
Urf: r' u r U' r' u' r U' r' u r U2 r' u' r U2

There is a parity possible, if you have an odd number of centers memorized, but this can be easily fixed by simply U2.

---------------------
6.2 Solving the Edges

You should be able to make up the setups yourself, the execution is pretty straightforward. 
Only the pieces in the l and r slices might be a bit of a problem.

These are the algorithms for those pieces:

BDl	l x' U' R' U R' F R F' r2 F R' F' R U' R U x l'
UFr	F d R U R' d' R U'R' F' r2
DBr	r2 F R U R' d R U' R' d' F'
FUl	l' x' U' R' U R' F R F' r2 F R' F' R U' R U x l
UBl	U' R' U R' F R F' r2 F R' F' R U' R U
BUr	r2
DFl	l2 x' U' R' U R' F R F' r2 F R' F' R U' R U x l2

If one of these in the r slice is the second one in a row, you have to shoot to the opposite piece. (Example: UBr becomes DFr)

Parity fix: If you have an odd number of edges memorized, you have parity, this is the case where the DFr and UBr edges are 
solved, and the rest of the r slice is an r2 away from solving. The algorithm to solve this parity is: 
r2 D' L' F l' U2 l' U2 F2 l' F2 r U2 r' U2 l2 F' L D. 
-----------------------
6.3 Solving the Corners

This is the easiest part. You should be ashamed of yourself, if you screw up on this part 
(and did the other parts correctly).

These are the algorithms:

URB: R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U'
URF: F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'
ULF: U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U
RFD: R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R

Note that the algorithm for URF is actually the RFD algorithm, with setup F.

Parity Fix: If you have an odd number of corners memorized, you have parity, this is the case where the corners are solved
and there are 2 edges swapped (UB and UL). The algorithm to solve this parity is: B U' B' Uw2 Rw2 U2 r2 U2 Rw2 Uw2 B U B'.
-----------------
7. Example Solves
-----------------
7.1 Example solve 1
Using commutators for centers
Scramble: L2 Uw2 Rw F D B2 F Rw R B F' U R2 Fw' Uw L2 F2 L' D2 Uw2 U Fw Uw' B2 D Uw' R2 Fw' D2 L Fw' L' Rw2 R' Uw2 
U F2 L2 B' F

Memorization

Corners: RUB-->DRF-->FRU-->ULF-->LDF-->(new cycle)BDR-->DRB-->(new cycle)LDB-->BLD (parity)

Edges: URf-->DRf-->DRb-->(new cycle)DBl-->RBd-->DBr-->LFu-->BUl-->LFd-->DLf-->FUl-->RUb-->FUr-->LUf-->FRd-->RBu-->LUb-->
-->FRu-->LBd-->DBl-->(new cycle)UBr-->FRu-->BLd-->BLu-->LDb-->DFl-->UBr-->(new cycle)FRd-->DBr-->UFr-->FRd (parity)

Centers: Ulf-->Flu-->Ruf-->Bld-->Fru-->Lbu-->Urf-->Dlf-->(new cycle)Fld-->Dlb-->Frd-->Drb-->Lfu-->Brd-->Fld-->(new cycle)Rub-->
-->Lbd-->Rub-->(new cycle)Rdf-->Blu-->Rub


Execution

Centers: 
Ulf-Flu: U2(C) f u' f'(B) U2(C') f u f'(B')
Ruf-Bld: Lw(A) l u l'(B) U'(C) l u' l'(B') U(C') Lw'(A')
Fru-Lbu: F2 l' U'(A) l u' l'(B) U2(C) l u l'(B') U' l F2(C' + A')
Urf-Dlf: Lw'(A) b u b'(B) U'(C) b u' b'(B') U(C') Lw(A')
Fld-Dlb: Lw' U f d f' U2 f d' f' U Lw (you should be able to understand these commutators now.)
Frd-Drb: U' Rw F b d' b' U2 b d b' U2 F' Rw' U
Lfu-Brd: Fw U f d' f' U' f d f' Fw'
Fld-Rub: Lw' r' u r U2 r' u' r U2 Lw
Lbd-Rub: Dw Lw' U' l u l' U2 l u' l' U' Lw Dw'
Rdf-Blu: Fw' r' u2 r U' r' u2 r U Fw
Rub-Ruf: Fw' r' u r U2 r' u' r U2 Fw


Edges:
URf-DRf: R' U R U' r2 U R' U' R B' R' B r2 B' R B
DRb-DBl: U R2 U' r2 U R2 U' l x' U' R' U R' F R F' r2 F R' F' R U' R U x l'
RBd-DBr: R B' R' B r2 B' R B R' F d R U R' d' R U'R' F' r2
LFu-BUl: U' L' U r2 U' L U x' U' R' U R' F R F' r2 F R' F' R U' R U x
LFd-DLf: B L2 B' r2 B L2 B' U' L2 U r2 U' L2 U
FUl-RUb: l' x' U' R' U R' F R F' r2 F R' F' R U' R U x l B' R B r2 B' R' B
FUr-LUf: F d R U R' d' R U'R' F' r2 B L' B' r2 B L B'
FRd-RBu: U R U' r2 U R2 U' r2 U R U'
LUb-FRu: L' U' L U r2 U' L' U L B R2 B' r2 B R2 B'
LBd-DBl: U' L U r2 U' L' U l x' U' R' U R' F R F' r2 F R' F' R U' R U x l'
UBr-FRu: r2 B' R2 B r2 B' R2 B
BLd-BLu: U' L U r2 U' L' U L B L' B' r2 B L B' L' 
LDb-DFl: B L B' r2 B L' B' l2 x' U' R' U R' F R F' r2 F R' F' R U' R U x l2
UBr-FRd: r2 U R U' r2 U R' U'
DBr-UFr: r2 F R U R' d R U' R' d' F' r2 F R U R' d R U' R' d' F'
FRd : U R U' r2 U R' U'
Parity fix: r2 D' L' F l' U2 l' U2 F2 l' F2 r U2 r' U2 l2 F' L D


Corners:
RUB: R' U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R' 
DRF: R U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U' R2
FRU: U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U' R'
ULF: U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U
LDF: F U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U F'
BDR: R2 U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U' R
DRB: R2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' R2
LDB: D2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D2
BLD: D2 R F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' R' D2
Parity fix: B U' B' Uw2 Rw2 U2 r2 U2 Rw2 Uw2 B U B'
--------------------
7.2 Example solve 2
Now using U2 for centers

Scramble: D' U' L2 Rw' R2 Uw B U L2 Uw' L B2 Uw U' R Uw' L R' Uw Fw F2 R' Fw Uw2 L2 Fw F R2 Fw' L D B' R' D2 Uw2 L 
D2 L2 R2 Uw'

We directly see the 3-block of the U-color on Front. We also see the 2-blocks on L and R of (respectively) Front and Right.
I would do x here.

So the first move is (x) 

Memorization

Corners: RUF-->FRD-->BRD-->RBU-->FLD-->FLU-->DLB (parity)

Edges: LBu-->BUl-->FUr-->DRb-->BUr-->LFd-->BDr-->BLd-->BDl-->RDf-->RUf-->LUf-->FUl-->FRd-->BRu-->FRu-->FLu-->
-->(new cycle)RUb-->DLb-->FDl-->DLf-->RUb-->(new cycle)LUb-->BRd-->LUb (parity)

Centers: Lbu-->Flu-->Dlf-->Brd-->Drf-->Rub-->Blu-->Rdb-->Dlb-->Luf-->Drb-->Ldb-->Fru-->Bru-->Frd-->Ldf 


Execution

Centers: 
Lbu: {U l u' l' U'} U2 {U l u l' U'}
Flu: {U2 b u b' U2} U2 {U2 b u' b' U2}
Dlf: {l B d2 B' l'} U2 {l B d2 B' l'}
Brd: {U b d b' U'} U2 {U b d' b' U'}
Drf: {D' l B d2 B' l'} U2 {l B d2 B' l' D}
Rub: {U2 r' u r U2} U2 {U2 r' u' r U2}
Blu: {U' f' u' f U} U2 {U' f' u f U}
Rdb: {U' r' d' r U} U2 {U' r' d r U}
Dlb: {D l B d2 B' l'} U2 {l B d2 B' l' D'}
Luf: {U2 r' u' r U2} U2 {U2 r' u r U2}
Drb: {D2 l B d2 B' l'} U2 {l B d2 B' l' D2}
Ldb: {l d l'} U2 {l d' l'}
Fru: {l' u2 l} U2 {l' u2 l}
Bru: {U l u2 l' U'} U2 {U l u2 l' U'}
Frd: {f' d' f} U2 {f' d f} 
Ldf: {U' r' d r U} U2 {U' r' d' r U}

Edges:
LBu-BUl: L2 B L2 B' r2 B L2 B' L2 x' U' R' U R' F R F' r2 F R' F' R U' R U x
FUr-DRb: F d R U R' d' R U' R' F' r2 U R2 U' r2 U R2 U'
BUr-LFd: r2 B L2 B' r2 B L2 B'
BDr-BLd: r2 F R U R' d R U' R' d' F' U' L U r2 U' L' U
BDl-RDf: l x' U' R' U R' F R F' r2 F R' F' R U' R U x l' B' R' B r2 B' R B
RUf-LUf: R2 U R2 U' r2 U R2 U' R2 B L' B' r2 B L B'
FUl-FRd: l' x' U' R' U R' F R F' r2 F R' F' R U' R U x l U R U' r2 U R' U'
BRu-FRu: U R' U' r2 U R U' B' R2 B r2 B' R2 B
FLu-RUb: U' L' U r2 U' L U B' R B r2 B' R' B
DLb-FDl: B L B' r2 B L' B' l2 x' U' R' U R' F R F' r2 F R' F' R U' R U x l2
DLf-RUb: U' L2 U r2 U' L2 U B' R B r2 B' R' B
LUb-BRd: L2 U' L2 U r2 U' L2 U L2 R2 B' R2 B r2 B' R2 B R2
LUb: L2 U' L2 U r2 U' L2 U L2

Parity fix: r2 D' L' F l' U2 l' U2 F2 l' F2 r U2 r' U2 l2 F' L D

Corners:
RUF: U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2
FRD: R F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' R'
BRD: D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D
RUB: R' U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R'
FDR: D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D'
FUL: F2 R F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' R' F2
DLB: D F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F D'

Parity fix: B U' B' Uw2 Rw2 U2 r2 U2 Rw2 Uw2 B U B'


----------



## nitrocan (Mar 11, 2009)

This is kind of similar to Dr. Richard Carr's tutorial on any cube blindfolded.

Very nice tutorial though. I will check it out as soon as my exams are over.


----------



## byu (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice! I want to try this, but my 4x4 is broken...


----------



## shelley (Mar 12, 2009)

Repeat:

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=201
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2207


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 12, 2009)

shelley said:


> Repeat:
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=201
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2207



That is what I said in the first post. None of these 2 threads have a complete tutorial. Your first link just had a (sort-of) explanation about edge commutators (I teach r2 so that is different)

The other one had a tutorial about center commutators, where I teach commutators for people that don't perfectly understand them, and I teach U2, which is a good method to start with.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 16, 2009)

is there a video for this? 
I can't be bothered to read it all


----------



## blah (Mar 16, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> is there a video for this?
> I can't be bothered to read it all



Kind words of advice: Please take that back before someone starts flaming


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 16, 2009)

I would read it but I just got home from school and I'm really tired. But I could read it later if there isn't a video..


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 16, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> I would read it but I just got home from school and I'm really tired. But I could read it later if there isn't a video..



Did you really just post the responses you did? Seriously? ...

Chris


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 16, 2009)

There are two possible answers to your question:

My way: No, there is no video, but if you and more others want one I can make you one.

Stefan's way: If you're too lazy to read, I'm too lazy to make a video


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 16, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> SimonWestlund said:
> 
> 
> > I would read it but I just got home from school and I'm really tired. But I could read it later if there isn't a video..
> ...



What do you mean by that?

And I didn't ask anyone to make a tutorial, I asked if there was one.


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 16, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> What do you mean by that?





SimonWestlund said:


> is there a video for this?
> *I can't be bothered to read it all*



Seems harsh to me, especially after Maarten took the time to write such a detailed tutorial.

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 16, 2009)

Actually, as it turns out, there is a 4x4x4 BLD video tutorial series:
http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=AD7A4D2EF33D47F1

But I do think that if you can't be bothered to read a description of how to do 4x4x4 BLD, it seems amazing that you're willing to put the work in to learn to do it. It's not all that hard, but it does require a bit of dedication, and honestly I would think that anyone with that much dedication would be willing to read a text description of the process - especially one as short as the one in this thread.

Also, you can probably read the tutorial here and work through it with a cube faster than you can watch all 13 of those videos!


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm sorry, I didn't mean it like that. 

I just meant that I don't feel like reading it right now.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 16, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Actually, as it turns out, there is a 4x4x4 BLD video tutorial series:
> http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=AD7A4D2EF33D47F1
> 
> But I do think that if you can't be bothered to read a description of how to do 4x4x4 BLD, it seems amazing that you're willing to put the work in to learn to do it. It's not all that hard, but it does require a bit of dedication, and honestly I would think that anyone with that much dedication would be willing to read a text description of the process - especially one as short as the one in this thread.
> ...



I'm not looking to learn how to do it RIGHT NOW. Maybe some other time. I would never be able to do it right now I would have just read the text. But right now I wanted to watch a video just to get an idea of it.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 16, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Actually, as it turns out, there is a 4x4x4 BLD video tutorial series:
> http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=AD7A4D2EF33D47F1
> 
> But I do think that if you can't be bothered to read a description of how to do 4x4x4 BLD, it seems amazing that you're willing to put the work in to learn to do it. It's not all that hard, but it does require a bit of dedication, and honestly I would think that anyone with that much dedication would be willing to read a text description of the process - *especially one as short as the one in this thread*.
> ...


So you think it's short?

Wow...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 16, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> So you think it's short?
> 
> Wow...


Very short. Chris had a tutorial and an example back on the Yahoo! group that I printed out and worked through so I could learn to do it. I could be suffering from fuzzy memory, but I remember both of those being several times longer than this one is.

Also, note that for the video tutorial, there are 13 videos, each of which are somewhere in the 10 minute range. So it's hard to make this short no matter what medium you use.


----------



## blah (Mar 16, 2009)

When I started, I printed more than 10 pages of Chris', Mike's and Dan's tutorials from this forum. This is ridiculously short  (that's a compliment by the way)


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 16, 2009)

I didn't realize that this was so short compared to other tutorials. 
4x4 might be a lot more complicated to do blindfolded than I imagined.

And sorry to everyone about what I commented if it seemed harsh, that's not how I meant it. I still have to work a lot more on my 3x3 BLD before I take on the 4x4. I still do around 4 minutes on the 3x3 BLD. 

Well. Thanks anyway for all the information you've given me and thanks for the video link Mike! 

Simon


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 16, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> And sorry to everyone about what I commented if it seemed harsh, that's not how I meant it. I still have to work a lot more on my 3x3 BLD before I take on the 4x4. I still do around 4 minutes on the 3x3 BLD.



I think I understand where you're coming from - sorry if we were harsh on you. I hope to see you doing 4x4x4 BLD someday!

And by the way, (consulting my records) when I got my first successful 4x4x4 BLD solve, my best ever 3x3x3 BLD solve at the time was 3:33.36, and I got that just six days prior to my first 4x4x4 BLD solve. Prior to that, my best ever 3x3x3 BLD solve had been 4:04.67. So it looks like you're currently better at 3x3x3 BLD than I was when I started doing 4x4x4 BLD.


----------



## dChan (Mar 16, 2009)

Hmm, it seems the diagrams for memorizing centers are a little bit out of whack. I assume it must be due to the forum's own formatting? If not, is there a way to fix that?

Anyhow, thanks for the tutorial, I actually quipped to Tyler(happa95) who was getting so fast at 3x3x3 BLD that I would make up for my slowness by getting a successful 4x4x4 BLD before he could(I don't even know if he's interested in big cube BLD, though, so that might not be much of a challenge). Looks like I have a lot of work to do.

EDIT: I found a solution to the formatting. Just copy & paste the tutorial into Notepad ++(well, probably works with MS Notepad, but I did this on N++) and the 4x4x4 centers diagram appears like magic.


----------



## tim (Mar 16, 2009)

dChan said:


> Hmm, it seems the diagrams for memorizing centers are a little bit out of whack. I assume it must be due to the forum's own formatting? If not, is there a way to fix that?




```
tags.
```


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh. Then I might just try to learn it


----------



## Gparker (Mar 16, 2009)

i guess ill try learning it too. itd be nice to do this and multi at the VA open 09 
i need work on 3x3 before ill start learning this.my goal is now to learn this before summer which isnt that far away


----------



## martijn_cube (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey nice tutorial. Now i finally understand 4x4 bld edges. but still have to learn centers.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow I am working on 4x4x4 Blindfolded using commutators. Will post it within a week


----------



## byu (Apr 9, 2009)

Ok, so if people are interested, I can make a video for this method. I got my first success today! So, Pm me if you are interested, if I get 4 people minimum who are interested, I will make a video. I am not expecting many people to want me to though because Im not that good at teaching and explaining things


----------



## V-te (Dec 4, 2009)

Nice tutorial! I understand everything....except commutators...=/. I'm doomed to never solve a big cube BLD because of them. =/


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 4, 2009)

Follow this guide and do the exercises in every part of the tutorial. If you keep trying, it'll eventually start to click.

And if you really can't understand them, just use U2 for centers, it's similar to M2/r2/R2 for edges/corners. It's a lot easier to understand, yet uses about twice as many moves.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 4, 2009)

I also had a difficult time understanding commutators at first. This site is the one that helped me finally crack the code.

Chris


----------



## V-te (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks Guys, I will begin studying. I'm going to make a 4x4 BLD my new years resolution.


----------



## puzzleaddict (Dec 4, 2009)

Does anyone happen to have a list of all 4x4 r2 edge setup moves? Thanks


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 4, 2009)

I don't know of any, but it's intuitive, except maybe for l-slice edges, which may be tricky at first.

Seriously, if you need a list for the rest, you're clearly not ready for it yet. Try to figure it out on your own first.


----------



## Escher (Dec 4, 2009)

puzzleaddict said:


> Does anyone happen to have a list of all 4x4 r2 edge setup moves? Thanks





trying-to-speedcube... said:


> I don't know of any, but it's intuitive, except maybe for l-slice edges, which may be tricky at first.
> 
> Seriously, if you need a list for the rest, you're clearly not ready for it yet. Try to figure it out on your own first.



Going with what Maarten said... Please _please_ only use this if you absolutely cannot work out the more troublesome cases. The majority of it is very intuitive (i.e. _I_ know it and I can barely solve a 3x3 BLD).


----------



## puzzleaddict (Dec 4, 2009)

Hmmm, perhaps I should have just asked for a list of the rules that all setup moves must follow. For example; 

-which slices you cant turn
- which sides need to not be turned (ie doing an opposite turn of that face before the set-up move so it corrects itself 
- etc. 

If I can get a list of these than I could probably make up the set-up moves.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 4, 2009)

The only rule is that you have to keep the whole r-slice intact, except for the piece you put in UBr.


----------

